# The Genius of Dogs



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Has anyone read this? Some search and rescue handlers are very intrigued by it and are buying it.

The Genius of Dogs | Brian Hare


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I have it. I liked it. I didn't think it was hugely groundbreaking in any obvious way -- if you've been keeping up with advances in canine cognition research then a lot of it's going to overlap with what other writers (John Bradshaw's the one who leaps to mind instantly, but of course there are others) have been putting out in the last few years.

But it's a good book, well written, easy to read, IMO a worthwhile addition to a growing body of literature on the topic.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Highly recommend this book. Much more along my line of philosophy in respecting the dogs intelligence and co operation , decision making , and mutual benefits from our associations. More along the ideas of Temple Grandin .
Hey, even on the forum - genetic obedience -- which capitalizes on this desire to connect , you have people mocking - airy fairy - wishful thinking.

I have browsed through it . At the moment it sits between Inside of a Dog by Horowitz and A Modern Dogs Life -- .
To keep the reading balanced have the behavioural classics by Pryor and spawn .. Thing Thinking Dog (clicker training).
I understand the magic possible with clicker training especially when well presented . However , there is something which bothers me about it . I think the animal is reduced , here are your options . 

With that , recent discoveries using primates in social experiments.
A monkey learns that by touching a pad , a treat is released. Go crazy monkey. At one point other monkeys are wheeled in to watch . 
After a while they catch on , are excited when they see the monkey get rewards . A third pad is introduced . The monkey is curious , touches it , and sees that the other monkeys share in treats . Not only does he benefit but so do the others.
What is the frequency of the monkey being altruistic?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, I have ordered it. Just had to remember that other book I wanted to get the free shipping .

We had an interesting discussion (FB) on cueing the dogs and our body language. It was pointed out to me (by a LE trainer during a scenario) subtle changes in my own body language on BLIND problems when I have no clue where the hide has been placed but read that my dog is in odor and that he, most assuredly, was cuing on my behaviors....detection handlers have been much more keyed into this in recent years after recent studies on false alerts and handler expectations. I can read HIS body language and tell you whether an odor he has noticed is human remains, prey animal or predator or just other interest.

Anyway, while I did a splendid job of preventing my dog from false alerting by offering all kinds of behaviors on my part that did not "pay off", I did not do as great a job at preventing my body language while he was working out a scent pool. Apparently a good bid of discussion on dogs/body language/humans and the rich communication we have that way....

It all really makes you appreciate the social evolution of the dog-human bond and how dogs and humans truly evolved to partner with one another in a way that exists with no other animal


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

truly "It all really makes you appreciate the social evolution of the dog-human bond and how dogs and humans truly evolved to partner with one another in a way that exists with no other animal "

and when you study very old breeds , as old as and some much older than GSD , and you see the amazing UNTRAINED sharing of talent , it just boogles the mind . 

we in our largely urbanized modern culture do the dog a disservice by wanting to keep them in a mentally infantile state. 


__________________


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did you get your Genius of Dogs yet, would love to have a forum conversation about some points but don't want to spoil anything till you have read it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It should be delivered to day so I hope to read it sometime this week. The weekend is full of dog work and yard work.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I read it when it came out....loaned it out. I should ask for it back! It was a very interesting read.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I just finished part 1. Very interesting correlations drawn between the domestication of dogs and humans.

It's a good read so far and I look forward to having discussion when everyone has finished the book. It is hard not to begin now


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have skimmed through it but will dig in next weekend. It has been crazy around here.
Saw this though and thought it related and relevant.

BBC News - Dogs' brain scans reveal vocal responses


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

But she added: "It would be interesting to see the animal's response to words rather than just sounds. When we cry and laugh, they are much more like animal calls and this might be causing this response.
"A step further would be if they had gone in and shown sensitivity to words in the language their owners speech."

That's a very interesting study - thank you for posting that link Nancy. I would have also loved to see how the dogs responded to actual words (see above) but I'd bet that would difficult, since the dogs had to remain motionless for the MRI scan. That would be hard, I think, to get them to stay there while their owners were saying their favorite words. I'm pretty positive my pup would move if he heard "walk" or "frisbee," lol.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

The book tracks very closely to a Nova or NatGeo show I saw, I think the show may have been called _The Genius of Dogs_, can't remember. Either way, the two are very similar, the show skimmed the subject matter as live action tele just can't compare to a well written book.

I'm only 1/3 the way thru the book as of yet(got it last night, gotta love Kindles). The depth in which the author goes into the silver fox stuff is waaaaaaaaaay better than the tv show I watched. The Bonobo chapters are fascinating as well, thus far I am really digging the book.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in! Just downloaded the book.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw this post and picked that book up myself out of curiosity! I am starting to love reading books that deal with how dogs think, about working with dogs (things like service, search, protection), because I have noticed so many things with the dogs I have now I never did with my first dog or dogs I'd worked with in the shelter in the past.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Colie CVT said:


> .....because I have noticed so many things with the dogs I have now I never did with my first dog or dogs I'd worked with in the shelter in the past.


So much fun to sit and watch dogs just be dogs and _maybe_ have a good idea as to what's banging around in their heads. Just watching my two play is entertaining, I see the gestures and fake-outs and worry much much less when I hear grumbles and whines while they play. I am more cognizant of throwing off bad body language and mixed signals, being more consistent while training manners and proper social behavior. It makes my life easier and it smooths out the bumps for the mutts too.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have had this book in my "To Be Read" pile for a month now, and hope to get to it within the next week or two. 

This is such a fascinating field, and there have been so many advances in my life time. I never get tired of watching dogs, working with dogs, talking about dogs...it is a never ending journey.
Sheilah


----------

